# When is it a Command problem



## PetawawaPete (11 Oct 2013)

Some advice required. I have lived in a quiet family neighbourhood in Petawawa for the last eight years, that is it was quiet until this summer when a new neighbour moved in. The new neighbour (a MCpl) had a spouse when he moved in now he doesn't. What he has is a severe alcohol problem, he gets together with the same 4-5 guys every weekend after work on Friday's and they start to drink, drink and drink. They all like to be outside at all hours of the night and discuss their experiences in Afghanistan in very loud voices. 
I have tried to talk to them about their drinking and the noise but they just can't understand that other people have the right to enjoy a good nights sleep and not to be kept awake night after night. Their alcohol fuelled parties are more important, they also like to enjoy the occassional joint when partying. I have spoken to bylaw enforcement for the town which was useless and now am considering my next step involving the OPP or the member chain of command. Some of the topics they discuss are very disturbing and should not be discussed in the open or around small children, which there are a lot of in the area and they do.
I only ask for advice here as these young soldiers definetly need some help to deal with their problems.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Oct 2013)

Children shouldn't be outside all hours of the night.

Plus just call the OPP.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Oct 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Children shouldn't be outside all hours of the night.
> 
> Plus just call the OPP.




When our neighbours talk it's like they are in our house.........not quite that easy to tune them out.

OPP will tell you to call bylaw enforcement....


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Oct 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> When our neighbours talk it's like they are in our house.........not quite that easy to tune them out.
> 
> OPP will tell you to call bylaw enforcement....



There's always fire  :camo:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Oct 2013)

Yea,.......I cannot confirm or deny that 'someone' may have mentioned to the landlord that there had better be working smoke detectors on each floor for the inquest.

Been quiet for awhile now....


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Oct 2013)

PetawawaPete said:
			
		

> Some advice required. I have lived in a quiet family neighbourhood in Petawawa for the last eight years, that is it was quiet until this summer when a new neighbour moved in. The new neighbour (a MCpl) had a spouse when he moved in now he doesn't. What he has is a severe alcohol problem, he gets together with the same 4-5 guys every weekend after work on Friday's and they start to drink, drink and drink. They all like to be outside at all hours of the night and discuss their experiences in Afghanistan in very loud voices.
> I have tried to talk to them about their drinking and the noise but they just can't understand that other people have the right to enjoy a good nights sleep and not to be kept awake night after night. Their alcohol fuelled parties are more important, they also like to enjoy the occassional joint when partying. I have spoken to bylaw enforcement for the town which was useless and now am considering my next step involving the OPP or the member chain of command. Some of the topics they discuss are very disturbing and should not be discussed in the open or around small children, which there are a lot of in the area and they do.
> I only ask for advice here as these young soldiers definetly need some help to deal with their problems.



These guys sound like ass clowns, I would call the CoC on them, especially for the dope issue...


----------



## Dissident (11 Oct 2013)

You gave them a chance and discussed it with them. The message didn't get through, crank it up a notch. Their CoC should take a dim view of the drug use...


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Oct 2013)

Considering you have an obligation under the NDA to report the drug use, that's what I would do. You can either report this to the CoC or the MPs. Either way an investigation will ensue. If you don't report it you stand the chance of getting dinged should some future investigation reveal you knew about it and did nothing.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Oct 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> You gave them a chance and discussed it with them. The message didn't get through, crank it up a notch. Their CoC should take a dim view of the drug use...



 :goodpost:


----------



## a_majoor (11 Oct 2013)

Aside from the drug use and alcohol abuse, it sounds like there may be some other underlying issues from tour, which the CoC should also be dealing with.

As much as their conduct is offensive and unseemly, if there are issues that are causing this, then it should be corrected along with everything else.


----------



## cupper (11 Oct 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Aside from the drug use and alcohol abuse, it sounds like there may be some other underlying issues from tour, which the CoC should also be dealing with.
> 
> As much as their conduct is offensive and unseemly, if there are issues that are causing this, then it should be corrected along with everything else.



 :goodpost:


----------



## McG (12 Oct 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Considering you have an obligation under the NDA to report the drug use, that's what I would do. You can either report this to the CoC or the MPs. Either way an investigation will ensue. If you don't report it you stand the chance of getting dinged should some future investigation reveal you knew about it and did nothing.


Report to the chain of command when you know they are doing the drugs.  The CO can get a good test for cause with that information.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (12 Oct 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Aside from the drug use and alcohol abuse, it sounds like there may be some other underlying issues from tour, which the CoC should also be dealing with.
> 
> As much as their conduct is offensive and unseemly, if there are issues that are causing this, then it should be corrected along with everything else.



Don't rule out the possibility that the 'tour' might just be an excuse to act like a dickhead.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2013)

Engage the CoC ASP. 

Drugs are not permitted in the CF.


----------



## Haggis (12 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> *Illegal * Drugs are not permitted in the CF.



FTFY.  There are many CAF members who are properly medicated.  Some, I actually like better that way.  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Oct 2013)

I solved a problem like this once by video taping the drunken idiots and they're antics, then playing it back to the ring leader when they were sober.

And now these days we have Facebook and Youtube... bring on the awesomeness  :nod:


----------



## Dissident (13 Oct 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I solved a problem like this once by video taping the drunken idiots and they're antics, then playing it back to the ring leader when they were sober.
> 
> And now these days we have Facebook and Youtube... bring on the awesomeness  :nod:



You know, that's not a bad idea at all.

I like the idea of solving problems at the lowest level. OP already gave them a chance by discussing it, but this tactic might drive the idea home.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Oct 2013)

However if there is suspicion of illicit drug use it must be reported. Period.


----------



## agc (13 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> However if there is suspicion of illicit drug use it must be reported. Period.



Quite correct, sir.

QR&O 4.02 (e)


> An officer shall:
> 
> report to the proper authority any infringement of the pertinent statutes, regulations, rules, orders and instructions governing the conduct of any person subject to the Code of Service Discipline when the officer cannot deal adequately with the matter.



QR&O 5.01 (e)


> A non-commissioned member shall:
> 
> report to the proper authority any infringement of the pertinent statutes, regulations, rules, orders and instructions governing the conduct of any person subject to the Code of Service Discipline.



QR&O 20.04


> No officer or non-commissioned member shall use any drug unless:
> 
> the member is authorized to use the drug by a qualified medical or dental practitioner for the purposes of medical treatment or dental care;
> the drug is contained in a non-prescription medication used by the member in accordance with the instructions accompanying the medication; or
> the member is required to use the drug in the course of military duties.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Oct 2013)

agc said:
			
		

> Quite correct, sir.
> 
> QR&O 4.02 (e)
> QR&O 5.01 (e)
> QR&O 20.04



And if you film the infraction, what a slam dunk.

However, as always, there's a level of personal risk if the 'perps' find out that could make this option a non-starter. I did it just because I didn't care what happened to me and wanted the idiocy to end.


----------

